# Nicklaus vs. Woods



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

In your opinion, and why, is Tiger Woods or Jack Nicklaus the better golfer in your opinion. Given the differences in eras, how do they compare? Can you compare them?


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

I think they are very comparable. They both played the same sport, they both played in some of the same events. We have tapes of both of them playing. I think Tiger Woods is far and away the best golfer in history. Nicklaus was good, but I just don't think he compares to Woods


----------

